#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Leichte Masturbation 10 Tage nach Leistenbruch Op ? >

## Arrow

Meine Leistenbruch Op mit offenen Verfahren und ohne Netz ist nun 10 Tage her. Ich halte es nun wirklich nicht mehr aus und wenn ich schon keinen Sex mit meiner Freundin haben darf möchte ich wenigstens etwas Druck ablassen. Mein Arzt hat mir heute schon als der Faden gezogen wurde wieder erlaubt Fahrrad zu fahren. Somit kann es doch auch nicht schädlich sein wieder mit leichter Masturbation anzufangen.    :Huh?:

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Das müssen Sie wissen (und versuchen). Wenn es schmerzt (wird es unter Umständen), sollten Sie es lassen. Auch hier gilt: hören Sie auf Ihren Körper.

----------

